# Ockert feiert 70-jähriges Jubiläum!



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2019)

Ich nehme an Endkunden waren nicht eingeladen?


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. September 2019)

Steht doch da, das Who is Who der Angelszene war eingeladen.....alles richtig gemacht, alles andere wäre geprahlt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich nehme an Endkunden waren nicht eingeladen?



1:0 für dich!


----------



## Andal (3. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich nehme an Endkunden waren nicht eingeladen?


Wäre ja auch ein vollkommener Unsinn, die einzuladen, die die 70 Jahre finanziert haben!


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. September 2019)

So als Bayer fühle ich mich von der bayerischen Firma nun vernachlässigt.


----------



## gründler (3. September 2019)

Ihr wollt doch nur ne 1000m Gratisspule geflochtene und die berühmte Bratwurscht.........


----------



## Andal (3. September 2019)

"Und wenn's nix kost', na nehmet ma zwoi!"


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. September 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Ihr wollt doch nur ne 1000m Gratisspule geflochtene und die berühmte Bratwurscht.........


Ach ich nehm auch nen Sportex Fuchtelstäbchen


----------



## gründler (3. September 2019)

Also ich würde auch nicht Nein sagen zu einer 1000m Catfisch Weiß in 0,60mm,fische die Schnur schon länger und bin sehr zufrieden,bis jetzt hat sie noch jeden Waller top überstanden, obwohl auf 2 Rollen die Schnur schon 4 Jahre drauf ist und sie schon einiges mitmachen musste.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2019)

Was hab ich als Endkunde von der Meldung?
Während die sich da gegenseitig Honig in' Bart schmieren und ihre Millionen feiern, wäre es für den Kunden - der den ganzen Zirkus finanziert - sicher interessanter wenn es
zum 70 jährigen Jubiläum mal für ne Weile 30% Rabatt auf alle Ockert Artikel gäbe.
Und damit meine nicht auf die unsinigen UVPs sondern den Ladenpreis!


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. September 2019)

Eine gelungene PR-Aktion zum 70sten sähe anders aus ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was hab ich als Endkunde von der Meldung?
> Während die sich da gegenseitig Honig in' Bart schmieren und ihre Millionen feiern, wäre es für den Kunden - der den ganzen Zirkus finanziert - sicher interessanter wenn es
> zum 70 jährigen Jubiläum mal für ne Weile 30% Rabatt auf alle Ockert Artikel gäbe.
> Und damit meine nicht auf die unsinigen UVPs sondern den Ladenpreis!



Ich hatte es ja woanders schon geschrieben, die Angelindustrie hängt im wirkungsvollen Marketing auch noch gefühlte 100 Jahre zurück. Solche Aktionen bestätigen dieses Bild doch. Die Namensgebung mancher Marken ist auch recht......seltsam?

Stichwort: Adrenalin Cat (Balzer).


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. September 2019)

Die AB-Redaktion kann ja bei Ockert anläßlich des Jubiläums für AB-user eine Rabatt-Aktion anfragen


----------



## Peter_Piper (3. September 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Es traf sich das „Who is who“der Angelszene,



Stimmt nicht ganz, ich war nicht dabei!


----------



## Minimax (3. September 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz, ich war nicht dabei!



Hab mich schon gefragt wo Du steckts, hab Dich die ganze Zeit gesucht.


----------



## angler1996 (3. September 2019)

man, man da läßt man euch mal allein und dann sowas.

Die sind 70 ig geworden, also älter als ich, da sammelt man und fragt wann der Umzug in den Seniorenstift kommt,  was die 3. machen und so weiter  und was macht Ihr?

macht weiter...


----------



## knutwuchtig (3. September 2019)

Dieter Willenbruch kennt die scene tatsächlich aus dem ff!
der hat mit sicherheit so einige kapitel auf lager  !!!

der kann auch bei der produktentwicklung was aus dem nähkästchen erzählen !

ganz anders als die vorgefertige satzbaustein verteilenden team angler und schreibtisch  influencer !
oder was da sonst so namenlos aber ungemein unwichtig um aufmerksamkeit heischt !

wen ladet man den gewöhnlich zum firmenjubiläum ein ?

die firmen leitung , großkunden, die rohstoff- und maschienenlieferanten,evtl die logistiker.
ganz bestimmt noch werbewirksam ,einen zeilengeldabhängigen aus der fachpresse !
ohne zeilenknecht würde sich jetzt niemand aufblasen !

die anlernkraft am spulenautomaten ist da schon nicht mehr dabei !
auch nicht die reinigungsfachkraft in sanitärangelegenheiten .

freut euch doch , das die 70 jahre durchgehalten haben und nicht wie sonst überall xi ping oder win lee heißen.
nicht zu vergessen !:die produzieren noch !
die kaufen nicht nur wie andere !   billige china ware  konfektioniert und gelabelt in wei hei  ein und basteln eine legende drum !


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. September 2019)

Dennoch kann man eine Rabatt Aktion machen, gerade um Kunden für die nächsten Jahre zu binden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen !:die produzieren noch !
> die kaufen nicht nur wie andere !   billige china ware  konfektioniert und gelabelt in wei hei  ein und basteln eine legende drum !




Wo genau produziert Sportex noch gleich?


----------



## Taxidermist (4. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo genau produziert Sportex noch gleich?


 Die günstigeren Ruten (HT-cross winding) von Sportex, werden wohl genau so in Asien produziert , wie die anderer Hersteller auch, nur die teuren Ruten (Helicore Blanks) werden in D gefertigt.
Diese Info ist aber auch nur Hören-Sagen!

Ich bin jedenfalls gedanklich damit befasst, mir meine dritte Sportex Rute zu kaufen!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die günstigeren Ruten (HT-cross winding) von Sportex, werden wohl genau so in Asien produziert , wie die anderer Hersteller auch, nur die teuren Ruten (Helicore Blanks) werden in D gefertigt.
> Diese Info ist aber auch nur Hören-Sagen!




Vielleicht kann die AB Redaktion mal nachhaken?

Würde mich auch interessieren wo die jetzt produzieren.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann die AB Redaktion mal nachhaken?
> 
> Würde mich auch interessieren wo die jetzt produzieren.




Wenn du mal Tante Google nach Sportex fragt, erscheint als erstes:

Sportex :: Der Maßstab im Rutenbau - Angelruten Made in Germ...
https://www.sportex.de
Danach dürften alle Ruten  in Germ... gefertig werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2019)

Erzählen kann man viel wenn der Tag lang ist.
Früher war das mal so aber jetzt???

Deshalb würde mich eine klare Aussage zum Produktionsort interessieren.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. September 2019)

Du willst doch nicht andeuten, das eine solche Firma mit falscher Werbung in Google steht???


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2019)

Wundern tut mich nix mehr..... 

In Ulm produzieren se wohl nicht mehr.
Aber alles was man zu hören bekommt, sind nur Gerüchte.
Muss doch jemand wissen wo die Produktionsstätte ist.

Deshalb wäre es gut wenn R+R da mal nachfragt.

@Timo.Keibel 
@Anglerboard Redaktion 
@Georg Baumann 
???????????????????


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. September 2019)

Kleidung bekommt auch das Label "Made in Germany", wenn sie in Deutschland zusammengenäht wurde, die einzelnen Stoffe, Ärmel, Hosenbeine, Taschen oder "whatever" können aber in China produziert werden. Das ist bei Ruten möglicherweiser genauso. Einzelteile in China gebaut, in Deutschland zusammengesteckt. In der Textilbranche läuft das zumindest so und ist gesetzlich erlaubt!


----------



## geomas (4. September 2019)

^ also „assembled in Germany”.


----------



## świetlik (4. September 2019)

Wenn Qualität passt dann sollen die auch 70 Jahre Jubiläum feiern .
Und bei den anderen die in China produzieren,  glaube ich nicht das die teure Ruten auf den gleichen Tisch gebaut sind da wo die billig Ruten zusammen bauen.


----------



## Andal (4. September 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du mal Tante Google nach Sportex fragt, erscheint als erstes:
> 
> Sportex :: Der Maßstab im Rutenbau - Angelruten Made in Germ...
> https://www.sportex.de
> Danach dürften alle Ruten  in Germ... gefertig werden.


Kommt immer drauf an, in welchem Land das Pickerl geklebt wird.

Wobei es mich wenig stört, wo im fernen Osten gefertigt wird, wenn der Standard stimmt. Ich kann mich noch bestens erinnern, als die ersten klapprig nachgebauten Reiskocher von Honda und Datsun nach Deutschland kamen. Alle lachten laut über dieses "Autos". Heute lacht keiner mehr über japanische Produkte. Im Gegenteil. Sie werden für teuer Geld hoch gepriesen. Und genau so ist es mit allen anderen Fertigungsländern im fernen Osten. Man bekommt, was man bezahlt.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. September 2019)

Ich fände es gut, wenn wenigstens wichtige Teile der Produktion in Deutschland stattfinden, wie die z.B. Blankherstellung an sich, wo das Produkt dann endgefertigt wird ist mir ziemlich "latte", Hauptsache die Qualität ist dann entsprechend.
Was mir an Sportexruten häufig nicht gefällt, ist der Hang zu merkwürdigen, schon unbequem aussehenden Griffen und die plakativen Farben, wegen derer manche Ruten für mich unkaufbar sind, wie z.B. die Absolut.
Dies ändert aber nichts an der sonst hervoragenden Qualität, auch bei den günstigeren Ruten.
Auch die Kulanzleistung  dieser Firma ist beachtenswert.
Ich kenne mehrere Fälle, wo noch nach Jahren der Benutzung, für Bruch, neue Ruten ausgegeben werden, z.T. sogar das Folgemodell, da ist dann der Einzelhändler natürlich relevant!
(Deshalb schön im Laden kaufen, denn die Stöcker kosten ohnehin überall fast das Gleiche!)
Bei noch vorhandenen Spitzenteilen gibt es ebenso immer Ersatz, dass hatte ich selbst schon durch, für eine mehrere Jahre alte Rute und das für umme!
Mir gefällt jedenfalls deren Geschäftspolitik, der gehobenen Mittelklasse.
Wie gesagt, will ich mir noch die Hydra Speed 2,40m/80gr. holen, Rolle 4000er Aspire, liegt schon hier.
Da erwarte ich ein richtig schnelles, strammes Stöckchen für unter 150€, Joystick halt und obs irgend ein Asiate gebaut hat, ist mir eigentlich egal?

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (4. September 2019)

Wenn ich ein bischen aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern darf .. da wird so gut wie nichts mehr in Deutschland an Blanks gerollt und gebacken. Sofern ich weiss ist RST da noch eine Ausnahme - entsprechend sind die Preise für einen RST Blank. Meine Infos sind aber leider schon gut 4 Jahre alt -  dennoch glaube ich dass eher ins EU Ausland verlagert wird als in D Blanks gebacken usw.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. September 2019)

RST ist noch da; die Blanks sind absolute Sahne!


----------



## Andal (4. September 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein bischen aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern darf .. da wird so gut wie nichts mehr in Deutschland an Blanks gerollt und gebacken. Sofern ich weiss ist RST da noch eine Ausnahme - entsprechend sind die Preise für einen RST Blank. Meine Infos sind aber leider schon gut 4 Jahre alt -  dennoch glaube ich dass eher ins EU Ausland verlagert wird als in D Blanks gebacken usw.


Das kommt noch dazu. Denn beim heimischen Lohnniveau würde so manchem der Spass am jährlich neuen Spinnstöckchen recht schnell vergehen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Das kommt noch dazu. Denn beim heimischen Lohnniveau würde so manchem der Spass am jährlich neuen Spinnstöckchen recht schnell vergehen!



Tja und die sündhaft teuren Japanblanks sind der Renner, die müssen wohl aus Imagegründen auch so teuer sein.


----------



## Andal (4. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Tja und die sündhaft teuren Japanblanks sind der Renner, die müssen wohl aus Imagegründen auch so teuer sein.


Ja eben. Bloss schade, dass die Pickerl so klein ausfallen. Man könnte auf der Promenade sonst viel mehr Ehre einlegen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. September 2019)

Ach Andal, du ahnungsloser, da kann man/MANN sich die passende Bekleidung dazu kaufen: Käppi, T-Shirt, Hoodi


----------



## Andal (4. September 2019)

Funzt aber nur bei den Unbedarften. Die Insider schauen genauer hin.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ja eben. Bloss schade, dass die Pickerl so klein ausfallen. Man könnte auf der Promenade sonst viel mehr Ehre einlegen!



Kaufst du die "Absolut", so wirst du auch aus einem Kilometer Entfernung als Sportexangler erkannt, dann brauchst kein Pickerl mehr!
Das ist dann auch genau das, was mich dann noch, neben Farbe und Griff, an dieser Rute stört?

https://www.sportex.de/produkte/absolut-nt/

Jürgen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. September 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein bischen aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern darf .. da wird so gut wie nichts mehr in Deutschland an Blanks gerollt und gebacken. Sofern ich weiss ist RST da noch eine Ausnahme - entsprechend sind die Preise für einen RST Blank. Meine Infos sind aber leider schon gut 4 Jahre alt -  dennoch glaube ich dass eher ins EU Ausland verlagert wird als in D Blanks gebacken usw.



Reglass aus Italien produziert auch Ruten/Blanks für Maver unter anderem, ist wohl einer der wenigen Hersteller in Europa. Ich kenne zumindest keinen weiteren, bis auf das diskutierte "Sportex".

Ich glaube Daiwa hat auch noch Produktionsstätten in Schottland, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Tricast (4. September 2019)

Es gibt bestimmt noch mehr Produzenten von Blanks in Europa. Vielleicht: Harrison, Tri-Cast, Bruce&Walker in UK und FAPS in Italien.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## świetlik (4. September 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Kaufst du die "Absolut", so wirst du auch aus einem Kilometer Entfernung als Sportexangler erkannt, dann brauchst kein Pickerl mehr!
> Das ist dann auch genau das, was mich dann noch, neben Farbe und Griff, an dieser Rute stört?


Die Farbe ist wie mein erstes Auto .
Im Dämmerung und in der Nacht ist das hilfreich.
Griff bisschen Gewöhnungsbedürftig,  aber die rute richtig gut.
Und bis jetzt noch von keinem Angeln Kollegen was schlechtes über sportex ruten gehört.
10 Jahre Garantie auf blank  auch Top.
Hab schon zwei Stück von diese Marke und kann ich nicht meckern.


----------



## Georg Baumann (5. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wundern tut mich nix mehr.....
> 
> In Ulm produzieren se wohl nicht mehr.
> Aber alles was man zu hören bekommt, sind nur Gerüchte.
> ...



Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass in einem Gespräch mal gesagt wurde, dass die in D produzieren. Die Schnüre auf jeden Fall "MiG" steht für "Made in Germany". Die Ruten ebenfalls, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob sich das auf das Zusammensetzen beschränkt oder ob auch der Blank in D hergestellt wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. September 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass in einem Gespräch mal gesagt wurde, dass die in D produzieren. Die Schnüre auf jeden Fall "MiG" steht für "Made in Germany". Die Ruten ebenfalls, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob sich das auf das Zusammensetzen beschränkt oder ob auch der Blank in D hergestellt wird.




Climax ja.

Die Sportex Ruten interessieren mich.

Kannst du mal nachfragen welche Modelle inwieweit hier gefertigt werden?


----------



## Georg Baumann (5. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Climax ja.
> 
> Die Sportex Ruten interessieren mich.
> 
> Kannst du mal nachfragen welche Modelle inwieweit hier gefertigt werden?



Ja, mache ich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. September 2019)

Super.
Danke dir!


----------



## knutwuchtig (10. September 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass in einem Gespräch mal gesagt wurde, dass die in D produzieren. Die Schnüre auf jeden Fall "MiG" steht für "Made in Germany". Die Ruten ebenfalls, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob sich das auf das Zusammensetzen beschränkt oder ob auch der Blank in D hergestellt wird.



wenn du dich mal ein wenig auf die fast nichssagende homepage bewegst, stößt  man auf den hinweis  , das bei den schnüren die konfektionierung in ungarn erfolgt. die google earth bilder vom firmensitz ,sprechen für sich ! ...so weit die recherche . wobei ja firmensitz nicht produktionsstandort bedeutet .


----------



## mantikor (10. September 2019)

ende 2017 wollte ich die Sportex turbo catfeeder kaufen und da das netz zu dem zeitpunkt nur ein paar abbildungen und sonst wenig infos preisgegeben hat hab ich bei ockert filamenttechnik angerufen und mit einer sehr netten dame gesprochen, die mir versicherte das die blanks in deutschland hergestellt werden und nur die endmontage ausserhalb deutschlands stattfindet


----------



## Nemo (10. September 2019)

70 Jahre? So alt sahen die Leute auf den Fotos gar nicht aus...


----------



## Minimax (9. Oktober 2019)

Lieber @prince2143245 ,
Willkommen an Board, und viel Spass beim Lesen und Posten.
vielen Dank für Deinen interessanten Post. Da ich seit einiger Zeit plane, meinen eigenen Tod vorzutäuschen, um unterzutauchen und ein neues Leben als internationaler Crimelord zu führen, bin ich natürlich auf weiterführende Informationen gespannt.
Aus zufälliger Quelle weiss ich das @ollidi , des Moderatorendaseins müde, und @Georg Baumann , nachdem sein Hechtrutenschwindel enttarnt wurde, ganz ähnliche Pläne haben.
herzliche Grüße,
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe den Clown bereits ins Spammernirvana geschickt - Danke für Eure Meldungen


----------

